# Pics from around the barn!!!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i love the bright green saddle pad!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Was just about to say the same. The first thing I noticed on pic was a green pad. Lol! Great pics, especially 1st and 2nd one.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like the photo of them both standing starring at the camera. The horses almost look like twins and the positioning with the background makes for a great photo.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My2Geldings

Here is an even cuter pic that I finaly got to work


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

don't you have a paint named Dime? Or was that someone else?

That last picture is too cute


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I have 2 horse Andonetime aka. Annie and Dime I also have a pony (don't have a name yet) but its a project pony so I have had a few of those ha ha ha!!

Here is a pic of both annie and dime at xmas time


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

they're adorable!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, looks like lots of fun.... just wondering, do you have everything in bright green? if you do that's pretty cool!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

mlKarel2010: basically yeah everything that I can find ha ha ha you name it I pobably have it (except for a saddle)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've seen some western saddles w/ bright green ostrich stuff on it!! hehe, incase you ever want to go all out


----------



## juniorxriderxo (Jan 5, 2008)

LOVE the lime green saddle pad and boots. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I did that today too!!! Well ride in the field at least! lol. Awesome!!!


----------

